# Solved: Counter Strike Source Problem



## Italianman91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Okay when i start up I see CS:S " LOADING " on the bottom right hand corner... 
but seconds later I get an error message-

failed to lock vertex buffer in CMeshDX8::LockVertexBuffer

And after hitting okay i see..

hl2.exe - Application Error

The instruction at "0x242ab624" referenced memory at "0x0d3fa3fc". The memory could not be "read"

Click OK to terminate the program

Ive updated to *DX 9.0c*
Tried with and without SP2
Updated to the latest catalyst drivers...
Reinstalling CS:S + Steam

i dont know what else to do?

could it have something to do with virtual memory... anything would be great

Thank You, Italianman91


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

This error is usually the result of faulty memory.

Check your ram in it's current configuration with memtest86.

I have seen others with your problem cure it by relaxing the memory timings and/or increasing the DDR voltage.


----------



## Italianman91 (Feb 21, 2005)

How can I "relax the memory timings and/or increase the DDR voltage."

I have 1-512mb DDR PC2100
1-256mb DDR PC2100


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

This is done in the BIOS. It depends on the motherboard on how you would enter the BIOS but most common is 'delete' as the system is first powered on.

There you would look around in the BIOS for the setting adjustments. It varies so it's a matter of looking around.

To determine where your memory is at as far as timings right now you can download CPU-Z. Once downloaded click on the 'memory' tab. This will let you know which settings are set to what. Write this information down before entering the BIOS so you know which setting to set to which value.

Let's look at my memory for instance. Currently i'm at CAS(CL)-2.0\ RAS to CAS Delay-2\ RAS precharge-2\ Cycle time(tras)-6. If i were to relax the timings i would go from 2-2-2-6(where i'm at now) to 2.5-3-3-8(just an example). 

As for DDR voltage. Currently it will be set at either 2.5 or 2.6 volts. Increase to 2.7.

Do timings or voltage one at a time. As this is a matter of trial and error we only want to do what is necessary to make the ram stable. This is why i suggest first that you test it as it is now with memtest86.

There's no quick cure here. Let memtest86 run for a couple of hours(it will run until you stop it). Be patient.


----------



## Italianman91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Well it turns out that ATI had new drivers for catalyst (6.1) so every thing works =) thank you


----------

